# Ibuprofen Long-Term Use



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone have their dr put them on ibuprofen or naproxen long-term? Like for months at a time?

I am recovering from a bout with the Parvo virus (joint swelling, flu-like feelings, called "fifths disease" in children). It started about a year ago, was on prednisone for a few months, that along with time took care of about 90% of it. This last 10% is taking forever, dr. said it could be a year or more until its totally gone. 

If I go back to the rheumatologist he will want to put me on one of those immune system suppressing drugs with lots of possible bad side effects. Not happening. The thing is, at this stage, ibuprofen works really well for me. I feel pretty much normal on it. When I asked the dr. what a safe dose was and for how long, she was pretty vague. She said a few weeks taking 3 or 4 morning and night, but a nurse there told me they have patients with arthritis that have been on it for years.

Any advice/opinions? I would really appreciate the input.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

my3boys said:


> Anyone have their dr put them on ibuprofen or naproxen long-term? Like for months at a time?
> 
> I am recovering from a bout with the Parvo virus (joint swelling, flu-like feelings, called "fifths disease" in children). It started about a year ago, was on prednisone for a few months, that along with time took care of about 90% of it. This last 10% is taking forever, dr. said it could be a year or more until its totally gone.
> 
> ...


I was on 2000mg naproxen a day for many years per my Dr. due to osteo arthritis. I did not seem to have any side effects but over the years it did not seem to help as much as it did when I first started. I stopped and I could really tell a difference. It helped much more than I thought. 


"immune system suppressing drugs with lots of possible bad side effects"

From what I comprehend, the above is nothing more than chemotherapy. I want my immune system to be working as well as possible and not be suppressed.


----------



## SeanInVa (Oct 3, 2013)

There seems to be some issues with Ibuprofren and the heart for some people. I'm not a doc, so take this with a grain of salt - but I would at least mention it your doc to see what is said:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/johnlam...emma-about-ibuprofen-and-cardiovascular-risk/



> The painkillers discussed are known as non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs) and are available around the world. The Lancet article discloses that for every 1,000 patients with an average risk of heart disease who take high-dose diclofenac or ibuprofen for a year, about three extra would have an avoidable heart attack, of which one would be fatal.
> 
> On balance, the risk-benefit ratio is not unreasonable, especially when one considers that all drugs have side-effects, even aspirin. However, for those who need pain medication to treat their arthritis, this has to be concerning. After all, arthritis patients tend to be older, overweight and limited in their exercise capacity due to their arthritic pain &#8211; all of which predispose these people to heart disease. Yet, the very medication that they need to ease their pain could prove dangerous.
> 
> The fact that NSAIDs pose cardiovascular (CV) risks is not new, and I wrote about this a few months ago. *However, these latest data raise a new concern in that here is an over-the counter (OTC) drug, ibuprofen (brand names: Advil, Motrin), that has been found to pose the same CV risk as Vioxx (Merck ), a drug that was removed from the market.* There is a natural tendency for people to view OTC medications as being far safer than prescription drugs. After all, you don&#8217;t need a doctor&#8217;s approval to obtain it. Furthermore, people don&#8217;t follow labels very well. If they are in pain, they may think: &#8220;Why take just two pills? Three or four may work better and faster. If these pills are dangerous, you would need a prescription to get them. They wouldn&#8217;t be available at a grocery store.&#8221; That a readily available OTC medication is as risky as a prescription drug that has been deemed unsafe for use is rare, if not unprecedented.


emphasis is mine


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmmm, OK, I guess I need to do a little more research and talk to my Dr again and see if I can get a more definitive answer.

Thanks!


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I've been on several different anti-inflammatory medications for extended stretches for RA. Prior to diagnosis I took OTC ibuprofen at a dose of 750 mg at least 3 times a day (and I only weigh about 100 pounds). The main concern was potential damage to the stomach lining. Dr. switched me to Naproxen @ 500 mg 2X per day as that is supposed to be less damaging to the GI tract. Neither of those are helpful any more so I just got switched to Lodine. I've not yet had any of the negative side effects from any of the medications; however, none have been completely effective in easing the pain either.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

This stuff can do a number on your stomach. I was taking it almost daily for my back and then quite a bit when I broke my wrist. It was to the point that I could not drink hardly any orange or other fruit juice without a stomach ache. Which then had me getting colds and sinus infections due to low Vitamin C! I stopped taking it as much as possible. Now, if I get a cold (which is rare), I tough it out. And thankfully my back is not bothering me. The only time I take it now is for a killer headache. And now I can drink as much juice as I want, which helps prevent the colds.

I don't think taking high doses long term is a good idea. At a minimum you risk getting a sensitive stomach. Seems to me you need another opinion here. I have heard of taking small doses of aspirin long term, but not ibuprofen.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Just to clarify, I am talking about taking 3 tablets once a day, just to take the edge off the pain until this virus passes and my immune system calms down, hopefully within the next few months.

If there is a special event, like Christmas day, I may take 3 twice a day.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

my3boys said:


> Just to clarify, I am talking about taking 3 tablets once a day, just to take the edge off the pain until this virus passes and my immune system calms down, hopefully within the next few months.
> 
> If there is a special event, like Christmas day, I may take 3 twice a day.


What size tablets?


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Ibuprofen comes in 200 mg sizes most usually over the counter. 3 of those once a day is not a huge dose at all. I take that every night and have for 10 years now with no side effects noted by me or my doc. It is a wonderful anti-inflammatory.


----------

